# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  organon test sustanon legit?

## crazy_rocks

keep in mind the scotch tape holding the amp in place within case took off some of expiration date on bottom. got a pic of the tape to see font

----------


## crazy_rocks

and

----------


## crazy_rocks

Hoping for a couple good opinions

----------


## zabster151

your good to go. its legit cover the names with black marker.

----------


## crazy_rocks

Organon is human grade. If it was ugl i wouldv edited lab name

----------


## zabster151

all good,then you should be fine

----------


## crazy_rocks

i like you zabster151 but...

anyone else have any input?

----------


## crazy_rocks

plenty of fake karachi sust out there that look real

any more opinoions?

----------


## dec11

looks fine to me

----------


## crazy_rocks

its crazy because i was looking around at the same gear i got and people say fake and real. people were saying the real amps batch # and exp date should rub off. i thought it would be the opposite. i noticed two different type of print to with batch and exp date. both use dots but one looks kind of block like.

EXAMPLE PIC. NOT MY GEAR.
pic below shows 2 diff type of print for batch n exp date. some people say one on the left is real while others say the one on the right is real.
my batch and exp date print are like the one on the left.

EXAMPLE PIC. NOT MY GEAR.

----------


## Far from massive

It does seem wierd that the original would have the smudgable ink and the fakes would not, LOL however, if the real ones are made in Pakistan and the "fakes" are bootlegged in the UK its easy to envision, I mean think about it if you got enough time and money to fake ampoules then the printing should not be a problem.

What I wonder is how often someone gets some supposed original pharma and pins the gear and since its real gear inside assumes that its the pharma product and then opines that anything different than thiers is no good?

----------


## dec11

> its crazy because i was looking around at the same gear i got and people say fake and real. people were saying the real amps batch # and exp date should rub off. i thought it would be the opposite. i noticed two different type of print to with batch and exp date. both use dots but one looks kind of block like.
> 
> EXAMPLE PIC. NOT MY GEAR.
> pic below shows 2 diff type of print for batch n exp date. some people say one on the left is real while others say the one on the right is real.
> my batch and exp date print are like the one on the left.
> 
> EXAMPLE PIC. NOT MY GEAR.


ive used these alot and ive neva seen that print style on the right

----------


## crazy_rocks

well its good to hear from two fellas that i found legit human grade. 

let the good times roll

----------


## crazy_rocks

well its good to hear from two fellas that i found legit human grade. 

let the good times roll.

more comments are always welcome of course.

----------


## crazy_rocks

been looking at many posts here and other forum and some say fake and others say legit with identical amps. this is so annoying. yes the batch and exp dates come off when i scratch with my finger nail but the scotch tape really did it during the shipment.

----------


## Sicko

The only real way to know is spend a buttload of money to get it tested....Or just try it,you will know in a few weeks...IMO

----------

